# HR20-100: 0x0235 - Issues Only



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HR20-100: 0x0235
Staggered release began 6/12/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130758

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130760

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> HR20-100: 0x0235
> Staggered release began 6/12/08.
> 
> Release notes:
> ...


My HR20-100 with the 480P problem on HD locals updated to 0x0235 today.

I am still seeing this issue - it will only output 480P when viewing my MPEG4 locals (San Francisco/Bay Area).

All other channels can be viewed as 720P or 1080i.

I have selected 720P and 1080i as supported resolutions for my TV (480P is not selected as a supported resolution). Native mode is off. TV connection is HDMI.

It even gives me the warning message that I need to switch to a higher resolution to get best picture quality. Pressing format on the remote just cycles through the 480P options. The res button has no effect when on HD locals.

I have reset it, unplugged for 15 minutes and reset it, reset it to defaults - but everything I do makes no difference it goes to 480P when on my HD locals.

My other 2 HR20's display the HD locals correctly.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Had one HR20-100 that did not 'recover' from the new s/w load.

RBR'ed a couple of times, both times was 'stuck' at the s/w download screen (0%).

Had to 'pull the ac' for a few minutes, replugged up, and away it went. 

Unit is some 2 months old, no previous problems and the last couple of releases (breezed right through them). It's 'brother' HR20-100 (2 weeks older) had no problem whatsoever.

This is the first time in almost 2 years an HR unit has gone belly up with new s/w (but older ones are HR20-700's). 

Both -100's seem to be working fine though (basic operations). FYI, both are on SWM-8 feeds.


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

1948GG said:


> Had one HR20-100 that did not 'recover' from the new s/w load.
> 
> RBR'ed a couple of times, both times was 'stuck' at the s/w download screen (0%).
> 
> ...


Actually I saw this issue as well. It was unresponsive the remote or front panel after the update - I had to unplug it to get it going again.


----------



## maseace (Aug 31, 2007)

Dodgers-Padres game on MLBEI ch 733-1 recorded in 33 individual segments! For some reason my HR20-100 has always recorded multiple segments on MLBEI channels, usually after the game is over, but never this many.


----------



## SteveInNC (Oct 8, 2007)

HR21-100, got the update on early 6/12. The unit is a replacement for a HR20 that went TU about four weeks ago. Everything has seemed fine.

This afternoon, I noticed that the unit had spontaneously rebooted. I keep the blue ring off, so it was obvious that a reboot had occurred. The DVR is on a 900VA UPS with AVR, so power should not have been a factor. Other than occassional audio drop-outs and minor pixelation on a few HD locals, I haven't noticed any other problems. Relevant signal strengths are in the mid/high-ninties when the glitches occur.


----------



## johntewart (May 20, 2007)

This release has not cured the audio/video synchronization problem. This was especially true for the NBC broadcast of the US Open on Saturday and the interviews of the golfers at the end of their rounds.
Another new problem arose during the telecast of the NBA finals Sunday evening. Portions of the video content were cut and pasted into other areas of the display. Several inches from the right hand side of the video was "cut" and "pasted" in the left hand side of the display with a thin black vertical line separating the images. Also a small horizontal strip from the bottom of the display was "cut" and "pasted" into the top of the display with a thin black horizontal line separating the images.
Hopefully this will not repeat on Tuesday.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

This is the first NR that the lip-sync is in sync, at least, on this unit, haven't checked the other units.


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

As with 0x230, I had a freeze-up for about two minutes where the unit was completely unresponsive, then returned to normal. With 230 these were three minutes long and at least every 24 hours. This one was two minutes long and the first I noticed since 235.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Got the upgrade early this morning. The unit has frozen up 3 times and twice required channel changes to get it to respond. The 3rd time took a reboot (RBR).


----------



## infn8zero (Oct 29, 2007)

My HR20-100 recieved the 0x235 this morning at 2:50 Central Time. Since then I have had numerous freeze ups. Noticable mostly on the local ABC station. It seems to freeze for 60-90 seconds at a time.


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

infn8zero said:


> My HR20-100 recieved the 0x235 this morning at 2:50 Central Time. Since then I have had numerous freeze ups. Noticable mostly on the local CBS station. It seems to freeze for 60-90 seconds at a time.


Same here in Tampa. The local CBS has frozen several times this morning. I had to switch to another channel, then back, to get it going again.


----------



## infn8zero (Oct 29, 2007)

PCHDTV said:


> Same here in Tampa. The local CBS has frozen several times this morning. I had to switch to another channel, then back, to get it going again.


I called an talked to a CSR and the only suggestion he had was to check the connections on the dish and any multi-switches and check my signal strengths when it freezes. Ahh...it just froze again. This is is freeze number 6 or 7 this morning.


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

infn8zero said:


> I called an talked to a CSR and the only suggestion he had was to check the connections on the dish and any multi-switches and check my signal strengths when it freezes. Ahh...it just froze again. This is is freeze number 6 or 7 this morning.


AKA a bunch of BS from a CSR who is not yet aware of a new issue. I don't blame him/her.

It is certainly not a coincidence that we are experiencing this issue directly after an upgrade. I'm hoping it is only a LIL issue, maybe even just CBS, at this point. I'm watching ESPN now for a while to see if it frezes as well. CBS is doing it every few minutes.


----------



## infn8zero (Oct 29, 2007)

PCHDTV said:


> AKA a bunch of BS from a CSR who is not yet aware of a new issue. I don't blame him/her.
> 
> It is certainly not a coincidence that we are experiencing this issue directly after an upgrade. I'm hoping it is only a LIL issue, maybe even just CBS, at this point. I'm watching ESPN now for a while to see if it frezes as well. CBS is doing it every few minutes.


Actually I updated my first post. It was ABC that was on during my lock ups. So maybe a LIL issue. Curious to see if other HD or non-HD channels cause lockups.


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

infn8zero said:


> Actually I updated my first post. It was ABC that was on during my lock ups. So maybe a LIL issue. Curious to see if other HD or non-HD channels cause lockups.


I noticed that and my ABC locked-up as well. ESPN ran fine for an extended time. I suspect there is a LIL issue that will swell as the days go on.


----------



## infn8zero (Oct 29, 2007)

infn8zero said:


> Actually I updated my first post. It was ABC that was on during my lock ups. So maybe a LIL issue. Curious to see if other HD or non-HD channels cause lockups.


I had a CSR suggest a factory default reset of my HR20-100 and I reluctantly agreed since my To Do List is a mile long on that receiver. But since my last post, I have not had any lockups on any channels. Now I'm going back through and figuring out what the wife had recording before she figures out the list is gone.

:hair:


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

infn8zero said:


> I had a CSR suggest a factory default reset of my HR20-100 and I reluctantly agreed since my To Do List is a mile long on that receiver. But since my last post, I have not had any lockups on any channels. Now I'm going back through and figuring out what the wife had recording before she figures out the list is gone.
> 
> :hair:


Ugh. So you did a reset from the system setup menu? I think I'll wait and see what happens before I go that route. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

I have had this issue for several releases now. If I am watching a recorded program, and turn off the receiver to stop watching it ( I don't know if this is the only case when this issue happens, but it definitely happens in this case). When I come back and start watching a different recorded program, for a brief instant. before starting to play the new program, it will show me the last frozen frame from the last recorded program I was watching before turning off the receiver.


----------



## infn8zero (Oct 29, 2007)

PCHDTV said:


> Ugh. So you did a reset from the system setup menu? I think I'll wait and see what happens before I go that route. Thanks for the info.


Yes, I had to do a "Reset Everything" from the menu and still so far so good.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I just got the release in the early hours of the morning and I haven't had much time today to watch TV. The only time I tried to watch a program it would be fine and then the screen would go blank for just a second and then the program would come back on. This happened 2 or 3 times so I just turned the TV off. I don't know if it was due to the release, a problem with the channel (it was one of the channels in the HD Extra Pack); but I have never had it happen before.


----------



## nughaud (Jan 25, 2008)

Only issue I've noticed was my box locked up yesterday. The power button wouldn't work and the RRB didn't work. I had to pull the power numerous times and finally on the 3rd time the unit finally came back to life. Last night I received the update and the SLOW 7 sec rewind issue still exists ever since a few updates ago, but it never occurred before...sigh.


----------



## bixfisher (Jul 10, 2007)

Got 0x235 this morning on both my HR20-100's. All seems to be working BUT recordings in HD are pixelizing or breaking up. Non HD recordings seem to be ok. Will keep an eye on it but it looks like HD recording is going to be an issue. NOT GOOD D*!

wbf


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

vandergraff said:


> My HR20-100 with the 480P problem on HD locals updated to 0x0235 today.
> 
> I am still seeing this issue - it will only output 480P when viewing my MPEG4 locals (San Francisco/Bay Area).
> 
> ...


Well the fix was to run OTA set up - even thought I don't have an antenna connected or use OTA. Thanks to a suggestion from texasbrit - see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130707&page=2


----------



## JACKHAWK (Nov 20, 2007)

I recorded my local ABC programs & when I played them back - good picture, good captions, but no sound.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## bobinboise (Jan 13, 2008)

Yesterday afternoon I clicked on the list button to watch some of the stuff I had recorded. I got the update notification on the screen instead. When I clicked it again, all my recordings were gone. All my Series Links were gone. My favorite channels list that I worked so hard to delete all the shopping channels and standard definition duplicates was gone. I was back to an out-of-the box, clean-slate machine. I had series that were between seasons on the SL. I was counting on it to just pick them up when they started again. I am extremely bummed. I didn't have problems with any of the things this is supposed to have fixed, and the only difference in functionality is that I have to do it all over again.


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

New release downloaded Tues. morning on my HR20-100 and HR21-700. My HR20-100 had audio dropouts/babble Tues. night on my local NBC channel during the local news and with network shows. The previous two CE releases appeared to have fixed the problem. What happened with 0x235?


----------



## infn8zero (Oct 29, 2007)

Over 24 hours now without freezing or locking up after performing the factory default reset on my HR20-100. Life has been happy except the fact the wife was missing some shows yesterday.


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

I record Jeopardy everyday and after the new S/W release I sat down to watch my daily Jeopardy. I had audio just fine, but the picture was black. I checked some other recordings and they were fine. Went back to Jeopardy and it was still black...all the way to the end.

Did a red button reset and went back to my list and tried Jeopardy again. This time it was fine! I thought maybe it had recorded it blank, but after the reset, all was fine.


----------



## digger16309 (Sep 21, 2007)

Got the new release Tuesday morning.

Tuesday night, recorded Hell's Kitchen on Fox.

I went to watch it tonight (Wednesday) had had a huge lip-synch problem, like 4-5 seconds off (which I've never had before).

It became unwatchable so I did a RBR.

The show was then gone from my To Do list but shown as Recorded in History.

But I can't access it to play it.

Thanks a lot DirecTV. What a gyp.


----------



## tomparker (Dec 9, 2007)

This new version (0x235) came in at 12:52AM on 6/17 and isn't too fond of my eSATA 750 GB storage device. Noticed the Blue Ring Of Reset, no list of shows. Reset...list came back. This morning I had the B.R.O.R.
and no shows. Reset...no list. Reset- no joy. Will try again.


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

I looked up at about 7:15 and noticed it wasn't recording. The Guide & TODO list showed it should have been recording Top Chef, but it wasn't. No other apparent problem. I rebooted, and of course it started recording from that point forward. Fortunately, they rebroadcast that show endlessly.

We've been beta testing for what--two years? C'mon, DTV. Give us a 722 DVR or make my HR10 MPEG4 capable!


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

I am having absolutely no problems with this build. In fact, I have never had any problems with my HR20-100 except those introduced by crappy Cavalry eSATA drives, three so far. I have auxiliary cooling that keeps the box in the 90's. Some say this makes no difference but I am a true believer.


----------



## tomparker (Dec 9, 2007)

schneid said:


> I am having absolutely no problems with this build. In fact, I have never had any problems with my HR20-100 except those introduced by crappy Cavalry eSATA drives, three so far. I have auxiliary cooling that keeps the box in the 90's. Some say this makes no difference but I am a true believer.


Well, I've had no problem with my Seagate Free Agent Pro 750 eSATA  ...until this week's update. I've gone through extensive reset and replugging procedures and it still isn't working.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

tomparker said:


> Well, I've had no problem with my Seagate Free Agent Pro 750 eSATA  ...until this week's update. I've gone through extensive reset and replugging procedures and it still isn't working.


Maybe you could try to re-download it. 0 2 4 6 8 when you see the first screen after a reset.


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

I've had no LIL freezes the last couple of days. The problem seems to have resolved itself as I did not reset anything. Odd, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

I've noticed this issue for quite a while and thoght that I would finally post.

Item: Using custom guide I show the Premium HD channels (i.e. HBO, Stars, Showtime, etc) and hide the equivelant Premium SD channels. I do not subsciribe to any premium channels.

Isssue: The Showtime HD channels are never "greyed out" even though I do not subscribe. The HBO/Cinemax etc HD channels are correclty greyed out, as well as the other SD Showtime channels.


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

mroot said:


> I record Jeopardy everyday and after the new S/W release I sat down to watch my daily Jeopardy. I had audio just fine, but the picture was black. I checked some other recordings and they were fine. Went back to Jeopardy and it was still black...all the way to the end.
> 
> Did a red button reset and went back to my list and tried Jeopardy again. This time it was fine! I thought maybe it had recorded it blank, but after the reset, all was fine.


I had the same problem with "Deadliest Catch". Black but had audio. I tried starting 3 times then changed to Discovery channel to see if it was the channel or the recording. The problem was the recording. After I changed channels I tried the recording again and it worked this time, go figure.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, yesterday I told mine to record the F1 race today on Fox. I get home and have nothing! I look at the history and it gives me some BS about another of the same show already set to record. This is ridiculous! I had none of these problems before 022D. Way to go DirecTV!!... :nono:


----------



## rpiotro (Apr 29, 2008)

ToddinVA said:


> Well, yesterday I told mine to record the F1 race today on Fox. I get home and have nothing! I look at the history and it gives me some BS about another of the same show already set to record. This is ridiculous! I had none of these problems before 022D. Way to go DirecTV!!... :nono:


I thought I was one of the lucky ones. I got my HR20 and 5 LNB dish in early april. I have not had a single glitch. Till now! Same issue.

Good thing it is replaying on Speed channel Wednesday. I am still not happy. I planned on watching it tonight. I hope I make it until Wednesday without finding out the result. I guess that I should have set it up to record OTA on my HR10!


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

Mikey P said:


> I had the same problem with "Deadliest Catch". Black but had audio. I tried starting 3 times then changed to Discovery channel to see if it was the channel or the recording. The problem was the recording. After I changed channels I tried the recording again and it worked this time, go figure.


I've had that problem before....it's bizarre. I went to watch a recorded Dirty Jobs w/ Mike Rowe and no picture. I went back to live TV and tuned to the Discovery Channel and there was a picture. Then I went to playlist and the episode played fine. This happened 3 or 4 times with different shows. I never really lost anything, but it was strange. This happened before the new update. Since the update, my box froze and would not respond to the remote....so just as I was about to hit the reset button (after about 60 seconds), it began to respond. Go figure. No other problems so far.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I have had a rash of machine lockups and studdering video. The box would seem to record things fine for the most part, but If I would try to watch, most things were glitchy or I would not have the ability to trickplay live TV until I reboot.

Sometimes, It would freeze totally for a minute or so and I was thinking the box was locked, but it would start back again.

I am not 100% convinced this is a 235 issue but it did start close to the same time. Unfortunately, my box had a power outage that lasted longer than the UPS it was hooked to a day or so prior to the SW download and it may be due to the dirty shutdown.


----------



## Bitz69 (May 26, 2007)

Has anyone else started getting overscan issues again?

The bottom of the screen is cut off for me, to the point that you cant read the text they put at the bottom of the screen sometimes.

Other then that the only issue I've had is 1 complete lockup.
The over scan needs to be fixed though.. thought they solved those many versions ago.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

While FF a recorded MPEG4 show, the picture freezes. If you hit Play the show jumps ahead beyond where the picture froze, so the FF continued even though the picture froze. This has happened twice on two different recordings.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Indiana627 said:


> While FF a recorded MPEG4 show, the picture freezes. If you hit Play the show jumps ahead beyond where the picture froze, so the FF continued even though the picture froze. This has happened twice on two different recordings.


This has happened to me also recently. I had a lockup in the middle of a previously recorded show at an odd time (not at the top or bottom of hte hour when other shows start recording). The screen fronze without us touching a thing. I tried to pause to see if it would come back, then probably hit FF or something. Eventually the progress bar came up and it started flying though at a speed well faster than the 4x (the bar not the video) and got through about 40 minutes in maybe 15 seconds.

I have had aquite a few freezes, but this is the only time this super FF has happened.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, my HR20-100 is offcially dead. Is this b/c of the upgrade? I guess there is no way to know, but all I can say is that before the upgrade I had ZERO problems with the unit, which was installed as a refurb in Feb-08. About a week after the 0235 upgrade the unit locked up and would go into a "reset loop" where it would never fully reset. This happened each evening after about 30-45 minutes of turning it on to watch TV. Last night with the CSR on the line, we did a factory reset, and even that didn't work at first, but then it eventually did reset for awhile. This morning, after the unit was on for about 45 minutes, it just shut down, and didn't even try to reset itself. Now I can't even get it to power up.

They are swapping out the unit, of course I have no way to know what I will get. I was initially told Tuesday July 1 for the swap, but I called the local installer this morning (Direct SAT) and they moved it up to Sunday morning. As a 9 year customer with several sports subscriptions, I am very disappointed and frustrated by this, as I do believe that the upgrade caused this problem. It seems like a lot of people are having problems. Why release a software update if it is not stable on all hardware?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

eileen22 said:


> Well, my HR20-100 is offcially dead. Is this b/c of the upgrade?


No, your hardware failure has nothing to do with the upgrade.

Hope your new unit is trouble-free.


----------



## FF Mac (Feb 3, 2006)

I wasn't even aware there was an update until I checked the Info screen. I checked because I've had to reset the unit twice because it can't lock in on a satellite signal with either turner, but the HD locals still work. As a result of it randomly forgetting how to lock to a sat, I have bunch of black or gibberish programs recorded, but apparently it only affects the hi-def recordings.


----------



## padole9999 (Jan 24, 2007)

I was in the middle of a show when my system froze. Upon restart all shows, settings and preferences were erased. I rebooted twice and restarted the esata drive with no luck.


----------



## AJ500 (Jul 19, 2007)

Yesterday, I was recording one HD channel and watching another HD channel live. The live channel display/audio froze for about a minute and was unresponsive to the remote. Then continued.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

ATARI said:


> No, your hardware failure has nothing to do with the upgrade.
> 
> Hope your new unit is trouble-free.


There is no way that this is a hardware issue, too many people are having the EXACT same problem as I am. This is definitely a software issue, it may not be related to the new release, but it is NO WAY a hardware issue. All of these people cannot possibly all be having the same problem at the same time and all coincidentally be having hardware problems.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

Yet again, I went to watch and the screen saver was on and when I hit play, it dumped the buffer!


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

It appears the eventual hang while connected to the network still exists. I had thought with the VOD becoming a national release, they would have stabilized it a bit.

After not having hangs for weeks, there was a show that was VOD. I plugged in the ethernet cable and got the show and left the cable plugged in. Two days later, the usual hang occurred (video and audio working but no buttons work).

Sigh

Pauley


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

I still have the same issue also. It is a bit frustrating when the problem disappears for weeks and then a new release hits and it re-occurs.



Pauley said:


> It appears the eventual hang while connected to the network still exists. I had thought with the VOD becoming a national release, they would have stabilized it a bit.
> 
> After not having hangs for weeks, there was a show that was VOD. I plugged in the ethernet cable and got the show and left the cable plugged in. Two days later, the usual hang occurred (video and audio working but no buttons work).
> 
> ...


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

Since the update I have lost 110 satellite on tuner 2. I have switched cables and BBC from tuner 1 and the issue remains. I reset the box from the menu, red button, and pulling power. I have re-run satellite setup. All to no avail. It just does not make sense. Looking at the transponder maps I am only losing 3 channels that I subscribe to but 2 of them are important (ESPNHD and TNTHD).


----------



## mdyonke (Mar 14, 2006)

I recently noticed that two of my series recordings are not being recorded any more (on two different channels). I looked in the History list and all the recordings are listed, but have the notation "Canceled" with the reason "This episode was not recorded because the program was no longer available (13)". For me, this started since this update, but after searching I see this has been happening earlier to others.

Is there a work-around? 

For the most part my two HR20-100s are behaving better than lots of folks, but this behavior is more subtle than most other issues.

Thanks,
Martin


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Just thought I would report that today I had to reboot my HR20-700 as it had frozen when I had gone into the guide.

My HR20-100 has been unresponsive twice since the upgrade. Basically, I could not turn it on. Had to reboot to get it to work.


----------



## Valor55 (Dec 31, 2003)

The response to trick play is very slow. I'll have to hit pause 3 or 4 times to get it to work sometimes. Same with 30 skip and instant replay.

I also get the stuttering video once in a while. I have to play another program and then go back to what I was watching and it's fine.

Both of these are problems that started happening right after this NR. I had neither problem before. They happen on seemingly randome programs and channels. I don't watch live or buffered TV, it's all previously recorded stuff.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

2 complete lock ups in the last 24 hours. Overall my HR20 has been very reliable but I am a bit concerned. I just had to interupt a recording to do a RBR.

Why can't they make these machines better? I feel like I pay too much money to be having these types of issues.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

I had a weird situation the other day, one that I have never heard of in this forum. I was watching Wimbledon in my playlist while it was still recording, and when it came to the end of tennis (it had finished recording) I FF to get to the very end, and then it paused, and said, "searching for content". It never came out of that search, and since I was recording on another channel I could not RBR, so I just watched the other recording until it finished, then went back to the other buffer, and it was still searching, so I RBR, and everything was fine


----------



## rmullin (Sep 6, 2007)

This is definitely a software issue - my box worked fine with the last version, but since the latest update I have had to reboot it every day. AARGH.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

3rd day in a row that I've had to RBR due to a lock up. I am beginning to get upset.


----------



## jmr21 (May 30, 2007)

Since the download of 0x235, I've been having lockups on both my HR20-100 and HR20-700 approximately every 2-3 days. Requires RBR to get it going again.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Are these lockups occurring when recording OTA? My HR20-100 has not had any lockups, but I don't record OTA.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

4th day in a row with a total lock up. Seems to happen in conjunction with recording.

There is obviously a problem. Should I be contacting D* and asking for some sort of credit or at least registering a complaint?


----------



## rmullin (Sep 6, 2007)

Another day, another reboot. This time it was recording a movie on HDNet. Other times it was just turned off for the night, and when turned back on the next day, only one channel can be viewed (whichever was last on.) Can't change the channel or access the menus - gotta push the red button.

Another day, another reboot.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Went to turn the unit on and it was unresponsive to the remote and the power button. Resorted to a RBR. First issue in a long time. Still have not gotten the latest NR on either this box or my HR20-700.


----------



## Valor55 (Dec 31, 2003)

I've had several lockups requiring RBR in the last week. Several a day sometimes.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Valor55 said:


> I've had several lockups requiring RBR in the last week. Several a day sometimes.


Me too!


----------

